# The 1st and 2nd kitless pens on the new Little Machine Shop lathe



## RobS (Jun 28, 2018)

The 1st and 2nd kitless pens on the new Little Machine Shop lathe with shaping done on the Jet 1221VS.  Using mandrels made by rherrell.  

Cap M14X.8X3
Finial M11X.75
Section M10X.75
Jowo #6
G style clips, 11mm ID from http://www.beaufortink.co.uk/penclips.html

Acrylic Bear Tooth: Purple Neon Acrylic Pen Blank - Batch 2 
Ebonite: Penn State, wrong color sent this is not an offered color.  I lucked out, I love it.  I ordered Green/Black.
Thanks for looking.


View in Gallery


View in Gallery


----------



## magpens (Jun 28, 2018)

Beautiful work !!!!


----------



## Jim15 (Jun 28, 2018)

Those look awesome.


----------



## RangeRat (Jun 28, 2018)

They both look great, but the green ebonite really catches my eye!


----------



## Dieseldoc (Jun 28, 2018)

Congratulation on the  Beautiful pen's.


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 28, 2018)

Nice work.


----------



## Ligget (Jul 7, 2018)

I really like those, good work!


----------



## thewishman (Jul 7, 2018)

Love the clean-ness of the threads. Those little things really show the quality of your work.


----------



## ivel (Jul 7, 2018)

Bravo ! ! !


----------

